# Good Caribbean Read?



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Okay - I leave for Virgin Gorda in two weeks. Am finishing "Devil in the White City" - a really good read especially if you like historic backgrounds. Now I'm trying to figure out what to download to my Kindle for my trip. I've read usual suspects like Hunger Games, Girl with the Dragon Tattoo trilogy, The Help, Elizabeth Street, etc. Any recommendations?


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes--It's Not Me, It's You by Stephanie Wilder Taylor. Funniest book I've read in a long time!

Hope you have a GREAT time


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

zooeysmom said:


> Yes--It's Not Me, It's You by Stephanie Wilder Taylor. Funniest book I've read in a long time!
> 
> Hope you have a GREAT time


Elisabeth - just looked at a blurb about it. Will I enjoy it as a happily married woman whose husband is taking her away for her birthday? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I think so! LOL


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Have you read "Love in the Time of Cholera" by Gabriel Garcia Marquez?
A love story set in another time and another place..


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Virgin Gorda? Are you going to Little Dix Bay? Oh, please please please take me with you!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I strongly suggest that what you take along is NOT compelling. I made the mistake of taking a book I couldn't put down and missed my whole vacation. I laughed my head off with Chelsea Handler's My Horizontal Life. It is bad, bad, bad...but it is short funny stories. So you can put it down between stories.


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Have you read The Stephanie Plum series by Janet Evanovich or the Sookie Stackhouse (I think they're called the Southern Vampire Series and are the basis for the HBO show True Blood) series by Charlaine Harris? Both of those are really funny!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I love all of Catherine Cookson's books. She was a best selling author in The United Kingdom. She wrote historical novels that were written so well, that I could here the cockney accent in my head long after I was done reading!! If you love the series Downton Abbey , I think you'll like her books.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm a historical romance girl myself (think Linda Lael Miller), but I do so love Nicholas Sparks (always beautiful beachy reads) and for hint of mystery/suspense I reach for Stuart Woods anything.


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I love all of Catherine Cookson's books. She was a best selling author in The United Kingdom. She wrote historical novels that were written so well, that I could here the cockney accent in my head long after I was done reading!! If you love the series Downton Abbey , I think you'll like her books.


:w00t: I will have to look into those, I am a history buff and a die hard Anglophile- I LOVE Downton Abbey!!! 

I have 5 months off of school and am stocking up on books, totally looking forward to doing some leisurely reading!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kathleen said:


> Have you read "Love in the Time of Cholera" by Gabriel Garcia Marquez?
> A love story set in another time and another place..


Kathleen, read that already and really liked it. Thanks!


MoonDog said:


> Virgin Gorda? Are you going to Little Dix Bay? Oh, please please please take me with you!!!


Robin --we're staying at a house I bid on in an online auction and got for a very low price, and I think it's south of Little Dix Bay from what I can tell on the map. I think sort of near copper mine point area. I think the house is set high with views of the water. It really looks like one of those houses that celebs rent. Insanely big and only 2 BR, private pool and a gym that looks like the one for my whole co-op. :w00t: I'll have to take pix of it when we first get there before it looks lived in Have you been to VG? If so, recommendations?


Sylie said:


> I strongly suggest that what you take along is NOT compelling. I made the mistake of taking a book I couldn't put down and missed my whole vacation. I laughed my head off with Chelsea Handler's My Horizontal Life. It is bad, bad, bad...but it is short funny stories. So you can put it down between stories.


Sylvia - you're so funny. I'm hoping I'll be having so much fun snorkeling, swimming and exploring that I won't have time to read other than before I fall asleep I'm not a big Chelsea Handler fan tho maybe she reads better than she appears.


luvmyfluffybutt said:


> Have you read The Stephanie Plum series by Janet Evanovich or the Sookie Stackhouse (I think they're called the Southern Vampire Series and are the basis for the HBO show True Blood) series by Charlaine Harris? Both of those are really funny!!


I'll look into those. Not sure if I'm a vampire person though I was from the era of the original Dark Shadows. :chili:


Furbabies mom said:


> I love all of Catherine Cookson's books. She was a best selling author in The United Kingdom. She wrote historical novels that were written so well, that I could here the cockney accent in my head long after I was done reading!! If you love the series Downton Abbey , I think you'll like her books.


Hmmm, this sounds interesting. LOVE Downton Abbey. I'll have to look at them. Love that in Kindle you can read several chapters


Summergirl73 said:


> I'm a historical romance girl myself (think Linda Lael Miller), but I do so love Nicholas Sparks (always beautiful beachy reads) and for hint of mystery/suspense I reach for Stuart Woods anything.


I'll take a look at Stuart Woods. I don't usually like anything too beachy but more with some substance. So many good choices. I'm also looking back at my original thread on summer reads tho after it, I read many of the recommendations. :chili:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have seen ads for her show, but I have never seen it, so I don't know how she appears. All I know is that I laughed so hard that I lost two pounds reading that first book...but then my sense of humor is a little out there. Imagine the chapter about her affair with a "midget". I was in tears...but then, while I never had an "affair" with a midget, I once had a dinner date with a midget and a jockey....that is Pulitzer Price material. She is not for everyone.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylie said:


> I have seen ads for her show, but I have never seen it, so I don't know how she appears. All I know is that I laughed so hard that I lost two pounds reading that first book...but then my sense of humor is a little out there. Imagine the chapter about her affair with a "midget". I was in tears...but then, while I never had an "affair" with a midget, *I once had a dinner date with a midget and a jockey..*..that is Pulitzer Price material. She is not for everyone.


Only you, Sylvia. You enjoy the small things in life. :HistericalSmiley: I think both our senses of humor are out there so maybe I should check it out. Nothing like a pee in your pants read. :w00t:


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

I'll look into those. Not sure if I'm a vampire person though I was from the era of the original Dark Shadows. :chili:

If you're not a vamp fan try the Stephanie Plum books they are about a woman who needs money so she is forced to become a bounty hunter and they're hilarious!!!

Also, I just found this on one of my couponing sites- Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close is a .25 Kindle download today.

Amazon.com: Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close: A Novel eBook: Jonathan Safran Foer: Kindle Store


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Sue, I recently finished one of new favorites: _11/22/63_ by Stephen King. This is not your usual Stephen King novel. It is about a man going back in time to try to stop the assasination of President Kennedy, but it is soooo much more than that. I can't even describe it. I listened to it as an audio book (It was named the 2011 audio book of the year by Audible.com). Then I bought a hard copy for my mom, and have gotten at least 3 other people to read it. They have all loved it and said it wasn't what they expected. The actual part about Kennedy takes up a very small portion of the book. I give this one five stars.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

luvmyfluffybutt said:


> I'll look into those. Not sure if I'm a vampire person though I was from the era of the original Dark Shadows. :chili:
> 
> If you're not a vamp fan try the Stephanie Plum books they are about a woman who needs money so she is forced to become a bounty hunter and they're hilarious!!!
> 
> ...


Steph - I went to a screening of Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close. I don't think I can take that many tears again. It was a three tissue cry for me especially living through 9/11 here in NYC. I might not want a beach read but I think this could depress me no end. .25 really? Nothing's that cheap.



educ8m said:


> Sue, I recently finished one of new favorites: _11/22/63_ by Stephen King. This is not your usual Stephen King novel. It is about a man going back in time to try to stop the assasination of President Kennedy, but it is soooo much more than that. I can't even describe it. I listened to it as an audio book (It was named the 2011 audio book of the year by Audible.com). Then I bought a hard copy for my mom, and have gotten at least 3 other people to read it. They have all loved it and said it wasn't what they expected. The actual part about Kennedy takes up a very small portion of the book. I give this one five stars.


Deb - interesting. I used to love Stephen King books so much... The Shining, Christine, Carrie, It, etc. Really liked his writing style UNTIL I read Misery. :w00t::shocked::yucky::smmadder: That one just sent me over the edge. I really thought he went WAY too far and stopped reading him. But I have heard about this book and if it's in a different vein (which of course it would be) could be a good one. Thanks. Very high praise.


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Steph - I went to a screening of Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close. I don't think I can take that many tears again. It was a three tissue cry for me especially living through 9/11 here in NYC. I might not want a beach read but I think this could depress me no end. .25 really? Nothing's that cheap.
> 
> 
> Oh sh!t, I knew it was going to be sad, now I'm dreading reading it!
> ...


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I have signed up for and get an email daily with all of the books offered for free on the Kindle. Some are a huge waste of time, but some end up being okay. A lot of authors will offer the first book in a series free so you will get hooked and buy the others (Dianna Gabaldon and the Outlander series comes to mind). It's a good way to get introduced to authors you might not otherwise find out about.

Here is where you can subscribe, if you are interested:
Free Books for Your Kindle | Subscription Form | eReaderIQ.com


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Sue, I have heard great things about the book One Day so check that out if you haven't already read it - I bought it and it's sitting on my bedside table waiting for me to finish Hunger Games.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Sue, I have been to Virgin Gorda and I did read a book there! It was a Patricia Cornwell novel and I think it was _The Body Farm. _Anyway, Virgin Gorda is small (we stayed at Little Dix Bay, and the food there is amazing. Try to have dinner at the Sugar Mill if you can. Also, if you've never been, go to the Baths on the Southern end of the island. Please take lots of pictures!


----------

